
iPhone 7 Has a New Nasty Surprise - allenleein
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2016/12/05/apple-iphone-7-phone-calls-signal-carrier-problem/#4fcdca8c1b83
======
quickben
It's like the forbes headline is slightly clickbaity , and HN headline is
slightly more.

Tldr: "iPhone 7 has a freezing problem".

